# Sold



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Wife ain’t happy that I keep bringing them home so time to make the space 

I have 2-18” Weber kettle grills in great shape. One is 2014 and one is 1993. One comes with a cover. 

I have one Smokey joe weber, it’s a 1981

Each one is $30 obo

Located in Hartville 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Sold thanks ogf 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

